# Excision Bladder Diverticulum



## pkoens (Mar 1, 2013)

While performing a robotic assisted laparoscopic prostatectomy my doctor excises and closes a bladder diverticulum...separately billable or included?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts are... was he planning on excising the bladder diverticulum to begin with?  If so, I say bill a big fat unlisted code for the robotic bladder diverticulectomy.


----------

